# question about sewage systems...



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

So..I was wondering...

In a SHTF situation with no electricity...sewage plants not processing sewage and water treatment...People are still going to pour water down drains and for a time flush toilets. 

So after a while...if ones house is not on a independant sewage system and still on city...wont all the poop water back up eventually comming out of all connected pipes?? 

If backed up pipes will happen...Can folks somehow disconnect their house from the city system and where on a house does one do that? 

I dont want poop water backin up into my house since I plan on my place being my bug in...even though Im not in city juristiction Im on city water and sewer and luckily higher elevation but that crossed my mind and it's not a pleasant thought to deal with...Anyone know how it works??


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, it can and will happen.

A back-flow preventor (valve) will stop it from coming back. It's installed on the main pipe going to the public sewer.

For those of you not on public sewers, please be aware that if you have a pump on the sewer side of business (ejector pump), be careful using water. If that pump can't send it to the leach bed, you can have problems as well.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

how do you know if you have a back flow preventor?? 

thanks for the info and response :wave:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Hooch said:


> how do you know if you have a back flow preventor??


If you're not sure, get one installed. They're relatively cheap.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

If you're not sure, it is unlikely that you have one.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea for sure...I dont know much of anything about plumbing so I was hoping It was a part that is perhaps seen eaisly maybe from the access area under the house. I at least know where that part is... 

But perhaps it wouldnt hurt to have a plumber come out and have a looksie and install one if its not installed. I like to do home projects myself generally but plumbing is one area I havent tackeled. 

Anyways...thanks again


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Installing one, especially under a basement floor is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Most roto-rooter guys can feed a camera down the line and look, they could tell you.

If you are high up enough (on a hill), I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can check the elevation where you live and compare it to where the sewage treatment plant is in your area.

Elevation map, latitude/longitude of your city or address - veloroutes.org


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

You can also build a country septic for almost nothing. Dig your hole and put in 4-55 gal drums , all connected in the middle with 4" septic pipe (black abs) and simply re-route your sewer line to it. Also, make sure you dig a long leach line say 50 or so feet and there you use the lime green or white 4" pipe with 1/2 holes in it. That is for the excess water to drain. That would be black water NOT grey water. Lots of gravel around it, especially under neath. Use tar paper or even newspaper to cover it with before you shovel the dirt back in.


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

A 4" backwater valve should be in the range of 80-120 dlls. to install you need 2 mech 4" no hub copulings a 1' piece 4" abs pipe small can of abs glue . to install dig out your sewer line cut pipe 1/2" bigger than your back water ass. install valve MAKE SURE YOU INSTALL THE FLAPPER OPENING IN THE DRECTION OF THE FLOW or you will be sorry . slip the no hub cupl. over making sure you keep the flowline even then you can tighten the bands run water check for leaks. if your sewer lat is 3' higher in elevation than your next upstream manhole you should not need a backwater valve. one other thing once you install the valve watch what goes down the line ie sanitary napkins ect think water logged balloon install a acess box you will need to get to it later hope that helps mark


----------

